# Zebra Plecs



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Ever since the discussion the other day all I have been thinking about is treating myself to one of these, the only problem is I cant find any. Places that do have one or two have not got them for sale! I know its because of the import laws changing but has any one seen any for sale (preferably in the south) 

Also, I had a plec similar to the zebra for about 3 years which died recently but I have never seen another since I got the first one, has anyone ever seen any similar as they might have to do because of the cost of zebras :lol2:


----------



## Nelson77321 (Nov 18, 2007)

i had a zebra plec a while ago, i got minefrom dobbies garden centre in shrewsbury, not sure if u have a dobbies by you, but they have some nice fish at there stores, so might be worth havin a look!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

alpharoyals said:


> Ever since the discussion the other day all I have been thinking about is treating myself to one of these, the only problem is I cant find any. Places that do have one or two have not got them for sale! I know its because of the import laws changing but has any one seen any for sale (preferably in the south)
> 
> Also, I had a plec similar to the zebra for about 3 years which died recently but I have never seen another since I got the first one, has anyone ever seen any similar as they might have to do because of the cost of zebras :lol2:


They have shot up in price when i first sore them couple or so year back i remember them being cheeper than they are now.A lot to do with the fact there CB.They will take a big chunk out of your wallet.Personally i'd get two or non that way you can try to breed them and if luck on your side you get your money back.They are very nice plec's but at around £150-£200each for such a small fish just to let it swim around your tank to live it's life and burn out.I think that too much money.I'd save living it's life and burning out for the £8-£10 plec spieces.

Here a link anyway. 
NOW AVALIBLE TO ORDER ( ZEBRA PLECO L046 ) at Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I paid £150 for my sexed pair. But this was from a friend of a friend in germany. He did my mate a *VERY* good price (about 70 quid for the pair) and I gave him the rest for his trouble (fuel costs etc)

He might be bringing me some across the channel later this year, and there may be some more available. I'll be speaking to him some time this week if your interested?


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

This species is endandgered in the wild due to a dam being built on the only river / tributary they inhabit, which is why they are so rare and expensive. I had 6 if these and planned on breeding them, but when demand increased I sold them and made a bit of a profit:whistling2:


----------

